# Most unprofessional wedding photographer



## Nubbs (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been to many weddings and have talked with many wedding  photographers over the years. But what I saw this weekend was so  appalling that I nearly went up to the photographer and said as much.

One of my wife's friends go married last Friday night.  As I do for most  weddings I took my camera.  I never have any intention of shooting the  actual ceremony or anything else that is in the realm of what the hired  photog is to cover.   I mainly shoot the guests during the reception.   My intentions from the start is to stay as far away from the hired  photog as I can.  No difference this time around.  The wedding was  delayed so I took some shots while people were waiting. Took some  candid's of the groom and groomsman while they waited.  basically once  the ceremony started I put my back against the back wall and never moved  form there.

The photographer had 2 assistants with him both shooting video. During  the actual ceremony one of the assistance phone rang twice and than the  photographers phone rang right as the couple was doing their vows.   Nothing like missing the money shot to your you phone off

Move onto the reception and the Photog is no where to be found during  the Best-mans speech and than shows up at the end of the maid of honor  speech.  Fortunately right before the toast his phone rang again and he  walked out of the room to take the call.  When he came back he was nice  enough to ask to have the toast reenacted so he could get pictures of  it.

I was so pissed for the couple.  I don't even want to know what they spent for that misrepresentation of professionalism.

Ok I'm done venting now.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2011)

The business of wedding photography is, unfortunately, a perfect haven for these types of un-professional idiots.  
Firstly because it doesn't require any sort of professional certification.  
Secondly because it's usually a once (or twice) in a lifetime purchase.  If people got married every year, they would figure out which photographers are idiots and never hire them again.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ What Mike said!  Sad, but true.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep , second what Mike said.  Kind of sad really. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 11, 2011)

What do you mean he 'unprofessional' ? He has a big camera and assistant (not videographers) shooting video. 

Nubbs, 
today, CLIENTS mostly (not all of them) care to spend less $. Back in the good ol' film days, REAL PROs were shooting medium format and if anyone was found shooting a wedding (other then candids here/there) w/ 35mm that person wasn't even considered a PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER. Clients appreciated quality, quantity wasn't a question (how many pictures am I going to get?), no1 asked 'can you airbrush my left dimple out?' these things were RIDICULOUSLY expensive and clients took extra minute to LOOK GOOD. Today - everyone and their mother know "photoshop". My 3 y/o daughter comes up to me the other day, as I'm sitting on computer, asks me "papa, are you working photoshop?" It sounded really cute, very surprising but also scary that even 3 y/o knows what can be done w/ digital technology. Point is - clients care about quantity and not the art of photography thus every jackass w/ a big camera calls him/her self a professional photographer, underprices the business and delivers HORRIBLE quality!

BigMike - I'd LOVE for our business to be certified. At least Halls/temples/churches should require liability insurance prior to entering and starting to shoot - perhaps this way it would put some responsibility onto a shooter (owner) and not just rebel or d80 w/ big lens, flash and cracked version of photoshop.


----------



## Nubbs (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with what you are saying.  Im interested in seeing how the pictures turned out.  It was a pretty unruly crowed also.  Based on how the attendees were acting I should not have been surprised at how the Photog was acting.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 11, 2011)

You get what you payed for


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2011)

> You get what you payed for


They may have paid $15,000....we don't know.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 11, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > You get what you payed for
> 
> 
> They may have paid $15,000....we don't know.



TRUE...


----------



## behanana (Jul 11, 2011)

Although I am nowhere close to being what I would consider good at photography, I have a great deal to learn, I made a decision that I will never get into weddings. For those of you who shoot weddings, my hats off to you, you are all correct, every a**hole with a D40 is posted on Craigslist and that makes it really difficult to know what you are getting when you book a photog. That person could have charged a comprable price to other true professionals in the area and unfortunatly it's hard to know what you are going to get in the end even if the person has a protfolio to look at. Like I said, hats off to you wedding photogs.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 14, 2011)

Every time I start thinking about doing a little wedding photography to help with bills, I come here and read about some idiot wedding photographers and the thoughts go away...  I'm not interested in joining THAT hall of shame.

I'd love to find a good photographer who would be willing to let me be 3rd or 4th camera, just for the experience.  But no way I'd take on THAT responsibility head on. The idea scares the crap out of me (having to go to a bride and say I screwed up and didn't get the right shots).  I get asked to do weddings all the time, but I am content in putting them in contact with a couple of locals whose work I admire and collecting referral fees instead.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately many amateurs see weddings as an easy way to make some good money on a weekend. They have a digital camera, know some of the basics and have been told by family and friends they should be professionals.  Unsuspecting couples that don't know the difference are suckered into believing that a camera makes a person a photographer. I don't expect you saw as many professional amateurs back in  the film days, I know I didn't. The cost of buying a good camera/film/processing and really having to know how the camera worked and understanding more about photography made it not so attractive for the average amateur.  Digital fixed those pesky problems of learning and understanding photography.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2011)

This two-camera-equipped Canon shooting, flash-a-blazing wedding photographer decided he needed a douche during a wedding...he came across as "muy pofessionale", no?

&#x202a;Wedding Bloopers - Wedding Photographer falls into Fountain in classic Wedding Blooper&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

However, these two Russian photogs REALLY take the cake for first-rate non-professionalism!!!!

&#x202a;


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> However, these two Russian photogs REALLY take the cake for first-rate non-professionalism!!!!
> 
> &#x202a;


:lmao:


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2011)

From my experience most pros are pretty annoying, there was only one whom I trusted for my wedding. When I found that she was booked for that day and offered a replacement I declined. We didn't have any profo bafoons and just had guests take the photos, the results might have been a bit blurry, but I think the content was a bit better than the cliche garbage I would have had paid for (never mind the draconian copyright policies).This guy, though, takes the cake in the goofy profo self importance. if I did weddings, I wouldn't even bring my phone, and would insist my employees not either. Being that this guy had two assistants, he must have been pretty successful, which I am sure doesnt help his ego any. Reenacting the toast is just stupid.Then again, my uncle had a photographer at his wedding who opened the camera without rewinding the film...


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was under the impression that it would be disrespectfull for anyone to have their phone on during a wedding ceremony, let alone a paid "professional".


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2011)

btw - I am not sure that how much these blokes cost have a whole lot to do with how professional they are. This is more likely just an excuse to overcharge clients and discredit successful startups using mid-end gear who don't charge as if they are processing medium format C41 and E6. if I were to guess, this guy is pretty well established and behaves this way be cause he thinks that he can get away with it.


----------



## Nubbs (Jul 17, 2011)

I personally can not wait to see the pictures.  I will try to post some up when I get them.


----------



## ElanImages (Jul 19, 2011)

This sounds discracefull. As a pro wedding photographer (I only shoot weddings and have done for 5 years), I'm constantly annoyed by idiots bringing the industry down like this. It's all about the couple - forget that and you might as well pack up and find another line of work. Just for reference I take two sets of pro kit with me to every wedding (about £30k of equipment), no silly copyright restrictions, am fully insured and finally spend about three days in post production, per wedding...plus I always travel with one 'battle proven' assistant! Yes, customers do get what they pay for - isn't that the same as anything? I approach every wedding like it's my own - keep professional and don't compromise on quality. I'm not saying that there isn't a place for amateurs or semi-pro's in the marketplace - just as long as they are up front about it, and expectations are met and understood with their clients.

Oh, and my mobile phone doesn't even come in to the venue / church with me!


----------



## gatrell (Aug 1, 2011)

Just shot my first wedding last Friday, and i have to say it was one of the hardest but most enjoyable days in my life. I have been approached to shoot a few weddings in the past but refused these jobs as I had to make sure i was very confidant in my self before i accepted any wedding photography jobs.  I have worked gigs and clubs in the past, and finally decided it was time to properly start my photography career.  I met the client well before the wedding and made sure that she understood that this was going to be my first wedding and she was still happy for me to work for her.  i attended the wedding rehearsal at the church and took a couple of shots, and showed her the photos after i had flown them though lightroom and she was over the moon.  I wedding went really well,  i am very happy with the results of the wedding and i know that my client will be, and i cant wait to present her photos to her.  

And my phone never turned on, so no mishap's there.

So although some of us starting out, may not have 1D's, instead having low end kit, There are some of us who do respect the industry and the hard work that goes into it, and does there best not to embarrass the industry


----------



## gatrell (Aug 1, 2011)

Just one of my photos from the wedding..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 7, 2011)

Bestbuy hardware and Facebook hosting qualify *everyone* as a pro, right? There are no required qualifications other than have the client pay in cash for the lost-cost under the table shoot.

I'm surprised when folks come on this forum asking is formal training required and the overwhelming consensus is "no", waste of time.

I'm doing this as hobby only and attending a certification program at USF Tampa. The program teaches from beginner to advanced, composition, beginner lighting, advanced lighting, studio lighting, business classes for photographers, print color management and file management, and I can't remember the other courses.  It the program would be a waste of time for these pro weekend warriers that come around here asking about such


----------



## bennielou (Sep 7, 2011)

unpopular said:


> From my experience most pros are pretty annoying, there was only one whom I trusted for my wedding. When I found that she was booked for that day and offered a replacement I declined. We didn't have any profo bafoons and just had guests take the photos, the results might have been a bit blurry, but I think the content was a bit better than the cliche garbage I would have had paid for (never mind the draconian copyright policies).This guy, though, takes the cake in the goofy profo self importance. if I did weddings, I wouldn't even bring my phone, and would insist my employees not either. Being that this guy had two assistants, he must have been pretty successful, which I am sure doesnt help his ego any. Reenacting the toast is just stupid.Then again, my uncle had a photographer at his wedding who opened the camera without rewinding the film...



Priceless.  Only on the internet could you find someone named Unpopular, with this kind of quote.  I love the internet!


----------



## bennielou (Sep 7, 2011)

Another great discussion.

I have a bit of a love/hate relationship with people like the "wedding photographers" described in the OP.  

The hate part comes from them screwing up the situation for all those that follow.  For instance, some churches don't even allow photographers to shoot the ceremony anymore because of the many idiots that pole vault over the alter to get the shot.  I always talk to the clergy prior to the wedding, and get the rules and follow them, but I also always ask what the wackiest thing they see photographers do.  The list is endless, and crazy, but the best reply I ever got from a Minister was this one:

"During the ring exchange, the photographer actually walked onto the altar area, LAID DOWN under the couple to take a photo".  He told me that when he admonished the photog after the ceremony about the behavior, the photog explained that he was an artist, and that the shot would be arty.

OMG

I also have to carry a $2,000,000 liability bond, because certain crazy photographers wreck furniture with their stunts.

I can no longer shoot at many of the locations I used in the past because crazy photographers didn't give a rat.


Now, the reason that I love them on occasion is because I book many a client who realized, only after witnessing behavior like this, or seeing a buddies horrifically effed up photos, that they need to take photography seriously.  It is rare that I speak to a potential client anymore who doesn't tell me some photographer horror story.

Sometimes bad photographers reinforce the reason you should respect the good ones.


----------



## vivalaveritas (Sep 7, 2011)

Well said


----------



## bennielou (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Vivalaveritas,

I just saw your website and it is STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL.  Your photography 101 section should be required reading.  Just wanted to tell you how much I enjoyed your site.


----------



## vivalaveritas (Sep 7, 2011)

Well thank you very much


----------



## Assassin (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, that's bad !!


----------



## steve_tan (Sep 13, 2011)

good discussion indeed.  thanks for sharing yr thots...  



  we often do not want to encounter such unpleasant experience.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah...........can we get a redo on that speech? Lmfao. Did they seriously ask that? and why was he answering the phone if he had two assistants? one of them would have been on phone duty. i feel bad for your friends.


----------



## wilsonclark (Sep 14, 2011)

Nubbs said:


> I agree with what you are saying.  Im interested in seeing how the pictures turned out.  It was a pretty unruly crowed also.  Based on how the attendees were acting I should not have been surprised at how the Photog was acting.




I also agree with your post. I just want to say thanks for sharing.


----------

